# Miller's Falls hand plane



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, my mother purchased a Miller's Falls hand plane for me at an antique store near her… I have no idea what type it is, because the only markings on the plane are "Made in USA" in front of the tote, and on the back side of the lever cap there is a "Patent Apld For"










It is 18 inches long, and everything is in excellent condition except for the tote which is cracked and I am replacing. Japaning is about 80% still there, and only light surface rust on the sole… the blade is still pretty long as well.










I'm refinishing this plane to use it, so as long as I can get it to work well, it doesn't matter to me what it looks like. I'm really happy I now have a long jointer plane! She got it for $25, which is much better than I have been able to find, so I am also jealous of her luck finding it.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice score.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

looks great fix it up and share with us


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a nice old Stanley #6 equivalent. I've grown pretty fond of the MF planes over the years, and have had several. I would try fixing that tote before replacing it. There's a website called Oldtoolheaven.com might have some useful info about the plane.


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

$26 bucks is a sweet deal for a Millers Falls #18 like this. Unfortunately, you won't get your nickel plating back on the level cap (w/o re-plating), but that plane has the looks of good bones. Tell your mom "thanks." Hope you best wishes for tuning it up. If you it professionally tuned, check out TablesawTom!!! He does awesome work. Evaporust will handle the blade, which may only be surface rust. A scraper/razor will loosen that too. Have fun!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I pulled the tote off, and it appears someone has attempted repairing it before by driving nails through the body of the handle and then bolting it back down… I have a block of wood standing by to get shaped into a new one… I have also lapped the sole a bit and it is coming nicely, although, I realized i need a larger piece of marble for this big boy LOL.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Once you start to clean the body of the plane on the left side of the body the stamp size and miller fall trade mark will be revealed. I believe it is equivalent to the stanley no. 6 . I just pick up a no. 6 and 8 miller fall a few week back which now brings my total to 5 of Miller Fall planes. I really like using them the blades hold a long sharp edge, and are great workhorse in my shop. Hope you get it tune soon enjoy…Blkcherry


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a few Millers Falls planes that I tuned up from ebay and they all work wonderfully. $25 for a jointer plane like that is one heck of a score!! I just don't want to think about the trouble it will be to flatten the sole, but it should be worth the effort.


----------



## Fencer257 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have quite a few Millers Falls planes in my shop and find that they are certainly the equal of Staneys. In later years the quality fell off so I definitely stick with the older planes. It's easy to tell by the model # stamped in the side. The number of a Millers Falls plane corresponds to the length of the plane in the older models. Hence - they are stamped #8, #9, #10, #14, #18, #22 etc. Later - the model numbers changed by adding zeros as in Model #140. SOME of these planes are still good quality but more often not.


----------

